

Looking for feedback on new visual analytics site - gatapia

Hi All,<p>Have had this product live for a few months now http://www.picnet.com.au/met/ its a mouse tracker that provides some nice reports on site activity. Its all latest and greatest html5 stuff and I think its pretty nifty.  Let me know what u think.<p>Guido
======
sajid
Very slick.

But you claim it tracks eye movement when it doesn't.

~~~
gatapia
I don't claim it tracks eye movements, only that there is a very strong
correlation between mouse and eye movements (research results is shown on home
page). However if the site gives that impression then perhaps its something I
need to address.

Thanks for the comment.

